# Look what hubby got me .....



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Once the dairy herd was down to 12 - my husband and I got talking that we really love the goat meat and thought that IF we ran into some good deals we would bring in a couple meat does to breed for meat....

Well, my husband surprised me when he bought me 3 registered mytonic does last night!!! Not only did he do that -he also bought me a 243 rifle to get me some venison here soon aslo!!!

All three girls have been exposed to different registered bucks (although the paperwork is a mess - I think I can get it sorted out!)

Introducing -

Tina - Blue Eyed!

Exposed to a Black and White brown eyed buck










Her son has a fro just like my old Joe Dirt! Last year she had twins

Dehlila

Black and dWhite with Blue Eyes and naturally polled

Exposed to a white and black blue eyed buck (son of above doe)










Had twins last year

Rosie

White with black and Brown eyes

Exposed to a Blue eyed naturally polled buck










Had triplets last year

these girls were just "let loose" with the bucks for almost 3 months - with NO breed dates. We drew blood on them tonight for pregnancy and viral testing - so they could be due anytime between Feb and Early may - grrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on the new does!!! thats so great of hubby to do that for you :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that is awesome.....congrats....they are beautiful.....  :greengrin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Congratulations on your new goats! I was so excited to read about another woman who hunts!!! Love it!!! *


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

What a great Man!! My husband helps support my hobby (trailor, feed, medicine, traveling fees, show fees, etc.), but he would never go buy more. LOL

Very happy for you! Enjoy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yah - this totally surprised me .... not to many months ago i had about 30+ goats and 2 horses. I got down to only the 12 goats.... which he then would feed for me periodically, when before he wouldn't even think of walking to the barn. 

I mentioned these three goats to him last night when we went out to dinner and that i knew the current owner and what not. I went to the bathroom and when I came back he had the cash sitting under my napkin to purchase them and said to ask her when we could pick them up and if we could today. I emailed her and she said that was fine and so he even took me to go get them, loaded them for me, and even held them for blood draws, famancha check, and hoof trims when we got them home.

I love my hubby!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

management is key I see -- hopefully he can grow to love them as much as you and you can have a mutual love :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! :- ) Did you get them from Tammy?

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No, they originally were bred at S & J Acres in New Plymouth, ID - but I am their 3rd home since leaving the breeders house.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hubby's sure can have their good moments sometimes!!! :clap: I figured you would have gotten them from Tammy because she has been trying to downsize her herd and her prices have gotten AMAZING!!! 
That is who I got my doe Willow from. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Who is Tammy? We just got these because we LOVE goat meat - and I really didn't want huge Boer does in with my Nigis since my Nigis are the main herd that I want / have.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Cuddy Mountain Ranch www.cuddymountainranch.com She is in Idaho and she has some really nice goats.

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Bio Security testing came back that everyone is CLEAR!!!! AND - Dehlia (the black and white polled blue eyed girl) is definately bred!!! The blood tests confirmed!!! Now to retest the other two in a couple weeks to see if they are bred also - otherwise they will be bred to my Nigerian!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

This is who Dehlia is bred to -










He is the son of Tina above!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

fun -- nice "doo" :wink:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice looking buck! I want a baby!!! LOL

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW that is wonderful.

My hubby will help me clean stalls, feed, water, put in electricity, and anything else I need but to buy a goat for me. NO WAY. 

Last week when it was -45 with wind chill, he was like "this is the time of year I HATE animals".


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You know - a kid can definately be arranged!!!!! 

Lori - trust me - I was shocked also!!! :shocked: :shocked:


----------

